
The history of management consulting : The New Yorker - jenningsjason
http://www.newyorker.com/arts/critics/atlarge/2009/10/12/091012crat_atlarge_lepore?printable=true
======
ovi256
This was really good and surprising. I did not knew much about Taylor and
Taylorism, except the vague stereotype that he and his acolytes were nothing
more than scientific slavedrivers. Finding out that some were labour advocates
is at least surprising.

------
dtap
It isn't so much a history of management consulting as it is a history of the
advent of business as a science.

Interesting that Conde Nast, The New Yorker's parent company, has recently
been a high profile client of McKinsey.

------
gentschev
Talk about an incoherent article.

